# [Gamebook] Castle of Blackwood Moors



## Axiom (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey gang! As a huge fan of Gamebooks along the line of Fighting Fantasy and Lone Wolf, I wanted to spread the word about my entry into the ring "Castle of Blackwood Moors"  it is well over 94,000 words (closer to 96,000 once all is said and done) and the story is about how you investigate an old castle while trying to claim it for yourself. In future books, will be about how you tame the lands around your castle, deal with other kingdoms eyeing your borders etc.

The cool part is that this series will be compatible with OSR rules. So there are rules for porting in your favorite fighter or thief (No magic rules yet, sorry. They are still in play test)

I am launching this kickstarter to pay for some fantastic art and page layout. So please visit the site and let me know what you think!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2103133470/you-cross-the-moor-to-the-abandoned-castle

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Axiom (Sep 10, 2014)

Started getting some of the artwork in for the book, hopefully you enjoy it as much as I do! Here is an attack from a spider cult assassin.


----------



## Axiom (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is even more awesome art for the project... 



http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag2 ... 96d0bc.jpg

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag2 ... 8655ab.jpg


and here is the link again in case you forgot ;P
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/21 ... ned-castle


----------



## Angst (Sep 18, 2014)

*Support for KS gamebook projects*

I'm intrigued: This title can both be used as a solo-gamebook and a supplement for potential tabletop group-play? (as read on the KS page). Might make an interesting addition if the KS can be successfully funded.


----------



## Axiom (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Angst. Yes the book can both be played solo and it can be played using certain tabletop rules. Obviously more monsters can be added for group play.

That said, here is some more art... Here is another piece of art from the artist. Let us know what you think.

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag23/axiomaticstatic/BabblerQueen_zps0238e84e.jpg


----------



## Axiom (Oct 3, 2014)

5 days left and $200 left to get some more artwork!   Again, many thanks to all the people who have backed the project already!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2103133470/you-cross-the-moor-to-the-abandoned-castle


----------



## Axiom (Oct 7, 2014)

Last 24 hours and $50 left for our stretch goal of more art! Come check us out if you have not already. Thanks for your time everyone, it has been amazing month.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2103133470/you-cross-the-moor-to-the-abandoned-castle


----------

